# I NEED a GPS- Wife says NO



## mrlinden (Sep 16, 2002)

Help! I am in need of a gps unit, but the wife says no! I have saving a little money here and there- you know the secret bank account- and I am now going to buy a gps unit. I have a job which requires me to travel a bit in the state. I am also a person who loves to be outdoors with my dog hunting. I am looking for a unit which will help with directions- which I am horrible at- and one that will mark my favorite huniting spots. Looking for help!

Thanks


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i like my garmin e-trez legend. small lite and easy to hide from the wife.has a built in basemap and can download from mapsource.find one on ebay under $150 and you are set.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I'm very fond of my Magellan Sporttrac Pro.
I can upload maps from software I purchased.
I have all my treestand locations on my PC and the trails leading to them.
They range anywhere from 150 - 200
I upload maps for every area I plan on driving through and hunting in.
IMHO ... One of the best purchases I made for outdoor recreation, not just hunting and fishing.


----------



## turtleboy66 (Apr 23, 2004)

If you use it for work write it off your taxes as a business expense. I love my Garmin MAP 76s, it runs around $350. on internet. I just downloaded maps from Mapsource cd's to it this weekend and it was very easy to do & use. I believe e-trex uses Mapsource cd's also.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

i love my magellan meridian gold we just got back in june from a 6,000 mi. 17state trip and we had all the info loaded for the entire trip if you by the unit you will need the softwear also


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

The $99 Etrex will do for getting you back to your vehicle and saving fishing/hunting spots. The cost goes up fast if you use one with mapping features. Decide if its worth it, they can get lost, stolen or die if they get wet.


----------



## mrlinden (Sep 16, 2002)

Turtleboy-
Never thought of that! Thanks! Looks like the GPS will come sooner than expected!!!!

Thanks for the input- I will let you know what I go with!


----------

